# Upgrading PSU



## Aditya Hegde (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello people,
 I am upgrading my graphic card, I will be buying GTX 970 or 1060 3gb, I currently have Antec VP 450 psu .. So which psu would be good for me. I dont want to spend too much. Below 5k would be good.
Config:
Amd fx 8320
Cooler Master Hyper 212X
Gtx 970 or 10603gb
1Tb WD Blue
Corsair 8*2 Ram


Thank you in advance for you suggestions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2016)

Antec VP650P - 4500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

